

Amazon stops hosting WikiLeaks site - jbrodley
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6B05EK20101201

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Choose your news source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959697> \- techdirt.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959655> \- cnn.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959633> \- arstechnica.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959607> \- bgr.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959335> \- npr.org

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959328> \- guardian.co.uk

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959308> \- readwriteweb.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959305> \- reuters.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959257> \- techcrunch.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1959142> \- foxnews.com

------
jdp23
An great example how a lot of "political" stories are hugely relevant on tech
startups. Anybody who's thinking of hosting controversial content on AWS or
other Amazon properties has to be looking at this closely.

------
pinksoda
That didn't last very long eh?

